# tandem newb here..



## Marty01 (Jun 16, 2010)

just wondering if theres anything to look out for when trying a tandem for the first time.. it's something me and my GF have talked about briefly before.. surely would be renting to take a dip into that world... she's also mentionned both getting road bikes as well as our mtb's.. but im thinking a tandem instead of 2 road bikes could be fun too .. lets see if we can get all them bikes.. even better still lol anyhoo...

size wise.. im about 5'11" 32ish inseam.. her 5'4".. 27-28in inseam.. and that gets me wondering.. theres gotta be tandem sizes for this kinda combo right?? as far as reach from seat to bars.. is the stoker's stem adjustable?? obviously i'm sure its something to swap (if we end up buying one later on)

i understand a rental means next to no choices on sizing.. we're in a small town so i;'d be happy just being able to find a shop closeby whom rents tandems let alone one with options on size for the rental dually... but what can one do to help the situ out??? our rides usually last 45 mins to an hour when we ride together.. so im assuming thats roughyl how long a ride we could do.. maybe shorter if we dislike the experience

me being a ex-mtb racer.. the pace is never quite fast enough for me to break a sweat.. but she's getting better every time  puts her goals for the season and so far.. always hit em (be it average speed on usuall loop... or distance riden in one ride... not stopping over the usual loop.. whatever) i understand the cadence is something we're gonna hafta compromise on which isnt a big deal to me.. and the pace of a tandem ride.. well if i wanna work my buns off ill be able to.. and she can push as hard as she can whilst keeping up the cadence and tappping me to switch gears or whatever works.. lol

either way.. it sounds like a fun time to me.. she even points out the tandems before i do whenever we seem them lol


----------



## rdtompki (Nov 28, 2008)

Large/Small or equivalent is a pretty common tandem configuration; you and your gf are right in that ballpark. The stoker stem is most often adjustable; vertical position is, of course, limited by the exposed portion of the captain's seat post. You're right about compromising on cadence and being able to work hard without dropping your gf. I would find one to try. If you enjoy the experience start shopping craigslist. There are other tandem-specific for sale sites; maybe someone will chime in with a URL. If you do rent insist on some basic instruction on mounting and dismounting- more than one way to skin this cat, but especially if you're clipped in it is possible to fall over at a standstill. Usually the stoker stays clipped in except for long stops, but other couples both unclip and put the same side foot down. I know this seems simple, but a bit of practice goes a long way.

Good Luck!


----------

